# Sooo....



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Well I blew out all four of my factory speakers in my '92 E(new headunit, too much power, me like lout music..  )

I'm thinking about picking up 4 of these to replace em http://www.woofersetc.com/product.asp?0=337&1=339&3=1046 I'm not looking for a killer system, just something better than stock that has a decent range, I might throw a 10" in the trunk later.

What are your opinions and is there anything I should watch out for?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

drummer5 said:


> Well I blew out all four of my factory speakers in my '92 E(new headunit, too much power, me like lout music..  )
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up 4 of these to replace em http://www.woofersetc.com/product.asp?0=337&1=339&3=1046 I'm not looking for a killer system, just something better than stock that has a decent range, I might throw a 10" in the trunk later.
> 
> What are your opinions and is there anything I should watch out for?


I personally would steer clear of the Kicker K60 coaxials. They make great subs and amps, and even their higher end speakers are decent. But those speakers lack any midrange, and the tweeters sound very very flat. I sell those at the shop I work at...and I have to say that those are the worst sounding set of speakers we sell. Do yourself a favor and go out to a local shop and audition a few sets of speakers to see what you like the sound of. Because I can almost guarantee you that if you ask 10 people on this forum what speakers to get...you'll most likely end up with 10 different answers. Your ears will tell you what you like best and is within your budget.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Check out the bottom of the line Focal (Access) and Infinity (Reference). They should work decently well on headunit power and you shouldn't have to worry about blowing them at all, even with a fully clipped signal the headunit doesn't put out enough power to fry the voice coils. Depends on your budget though


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

My Budget it is under $150 for all four. The thing is there aren't any good shops around here for auditioning speakers.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

What do u think about these? Will they mount up easily in all 4 holes?

http://www.woofersetc.com/product.asp?0=305&1=306&3=2078


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

They should mount up well, however I HIGHLY suggest you get a set of components for the front, not coax.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I was always under the impression you do more damage by underpowering a speaker because its easier to send a clipped signal through the speaker which is what will blow it. I thought it was better to overpower the speaker because you are sending a cleaner signal to the speaker.






sr20dem0n said:


> Check out the bottom of the line Focal (Access) and Infinity (Reference). They should work decently well on headunit power and you shouldn't have to worry about blowing them at all, even with a fully clipped signal the headunit doesn't put out enough power to fry the voice coils. Depends on your budget though


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> I was always under the impression you do more damage by underpowering a speaker because its easier to send a clipped signal through the speaker which is what will blow it. I thought it was better to overpower the speaker because you are sending a cleaner signal to the speaker.



Well it's really a touchy subject
There are only two ways to kill a speaker, either too much excursion or too much power. If you run a sub freeair (just sitting on the ground without a box at all) and you push 1000 watts through it, the suspension will scream in agony, as will every other part of the speaker. You'll probably end up ripping the spider, the surround, cracking the cone, etc. simply because the cone is moving way too far and the sub ends up destroying itself. This is pretty easy to understand, if the sub is bottoming out then it's damaging itself and just about everyone out there can hear that and turn it down.

The "too much power" part is what kills people normally. Clipping or not, it's impossible to fry a speaker's voice coil unless you exceed the thermal rating. All clipping does is it allows the amp to put out 2-3x it's rated power. So an amp that's rated at 100rms can put out closer to 2-300rms if it's clipping. If your speaker can take up to 500rms thermally, then nothing will happen (other than it sounding like ass). The problem comes when you have an amp and a speaker that are rated close to each other, like a 100rms and and a 150rms speaker, then when you clip the amp you start sending the speaker way too much power, and it fries. It's almost impossible to kill a pair of aftermarket speakers on stock headunit power, because even when it's clipping completely you're still only sending the speakers ~30-40rms. Just about every set of aftermarket speakers can handle 40rms thermally without a problem, of course it will sound horrible and distorted, but it still won't blow the speaker.c

You're right though, you always want to get an amp that puts out more power than the speakers can handle. This gives you headroom, it lets the amp run cooler and cleaner, while the speakers are still getting their full power. It does make it easier to blow the speakers though if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

My headunit is rated at 40X4 would that give me a clipping problem with those infinities?

Also depending on how big my check is tomorrow that'll melp me decide weither or not I'm gonna be able to bump the fronts up to component from coaxial. But the only problem I can think of is where I would mount the tweeters and how would I run the wires? I'm really new to the whole car audio thing, only thing I've ever done was intrall my headunit with the help of my brother.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That's 40 watts peak, I would honestly be surprised if the headunit put out any more than 15x4 rms.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

oh yeah, I know that's the peak, but would I have a problem with clipping?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Only if you crank the volume, any amp will clip if you turn it up too far. If it sounds distorted, turn it back down, simple as that. You shouldn't have to worry about frying the speakers though, even if it is clipping, just keep the volume low enough where it still sounds clear and it will be fine.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

aight, well I just ordered 4 of em, wish me luck when it comes to install them.


----------

